# Type of Shrimp?



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

Need help wwith these shrimps, would you guys be able to identify what type these are?
they are freshwater shrimps.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Probably a macrobrachium species, but I can't judge which species from these photos...


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

Could be ghost/glass or malawa, you need a better side pic.


----------



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

Yo-han said:


> Probably a macrobrachium species, but I can't judge which species from these photos...


thanks, Originally bought them as feeders for4 my fish, but threw them into my sump tank instead, will they survive in a sump compartment?


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

If they're just ghost I"m sure they will, long as the water's clean and they have something to eat. I'd throw in some moss and flakes/veggie sticks.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Yo-han said:


> Probably a macrobrachium species, but I can't judge which species from these photos...


I would vote that they are a _Macrobrachium_ sp. too. The only species I've ever seen is the aquacultured species _Macrobrachium rosenbergii_


----------



## eco (Jul 6, 2012)

Kinda looks like Tahitian prawns


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

In the Netherlands I can get different kind of Macrobrachiums: kulsiense, peguensis, lanchesteri and rosenbergii. Rosenbergii gets blue claws and has a more lobster like body. Kulsiense has smaller claws, so my guess would be the peguensis or lanchesteri...


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh I didn't see those long claws, yes definitely macro


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

macro claw shrimp?


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

Macrobrachium is a genus of many species of freshwater shrimp, characterized by elongated claws/pincers, for ripping food apart :/


----------

